# How well-travelled are you?



## Nykimbur (May 1, 2009)

I've just been to Pakistan when I was very young and Germany on a school exchange. I'm going to Japan and India later this year.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 1, 2009)

Pakistan, really? I've always wanted to go there.

I've been to Iraq and Kuwait.


----------



## Govinda (May 1, 2009)

In this order from birth: 

Aguadilla, Puerto Rico
Platsburg, New York
Dover, Delaware
Platsburg, New York (again)
Omaha, Nebraska
Honolulu, Hawaii
Melbourne, Florida
Air Force Basic Training (I forgot the city)
Monterey, California
San Angelo, Texas
Berlin, Germany
Okinawa, Japan
Gainesville, Florida (University of Florida.  Party City USA!)
Atlanta, Georgia
Melbourne, Florida (again)
Moca, Puerto Rico
Caguas, Puerto Rico

These are places I have lived.  I can't remember all the other places I have visited in between.  All of Europe.  Most of The States.  Canada... the list goes on.


----------



## Nykimbur (May 1, 2009)

My dad's a lot more well-travelled than me. He's been to all of Asia, all of Europe, South America and I think North America.


----------



## Tiamat (May 1, 2009)

I tend to do more than just travel.  I pack up and move.  I blame in on the fact that my grandpa was a gypsy.

I was born in western Pennsylvania where I am now.  I've lived in Friendship, Maine for six months.  And Barrie, Ontario for three months.  And in Oxford, Ohio (near Cincinnati) for a year and a half.  And in Randers, Denmark for three months.  And Stockholm, Sweden for three months.  And Oslo, Norway for three months.  And Dokka, Norway for about a year and a half.

As far as traveling goes:

New York, New York
Newark, New Jersey
Chicago, Illinois
Orlando, Florida,
Washington, D.C.
Bangor, Maine
Anchorage, Alaska
San Diego, California
Toronto, Canada
Quebec City, Quebec
Copenhagen, Denmark
Lillehammer, Norway
Gjøvik, Norway
Trondheim, Norway
Bergen, Norway
London, England


----------



## JosephB (May 1, 2009)

I've been to Italy, Canada, Mexico, Barbados, Haiti, England, Taiwan.


----------



## Mike (May 1, 2009)

I've been to...​ 
A shallow lake that has an island in the middle and I sat on the rocks and bathed in the sun,
An estuary at low tide where I climbed through belly-deep mud to rescue a stranded boat,
An outdoor basketball court that had dirt instead of cement and there were broken beer bottles by the benches,
A mountaintop where I peeled an orange and drank in the view,
A market that sold hog meat on both sides of the street; I ate noodle soup by a caged bird,
A club that had twenty square feet of dancing floor and over two hundred chairs and tables to sit at and drink overpriced vodka,
A meadow where I ran through rain towards the top only to find it snowing when I got there,
A dusty bookstore that looked like a crypt,
A library that had half floors and spiral staircases,
A white-sand beach bordered by blue-green waters and I was attacked by a fist-sized cockroach during the night,
A field with high grass and after walking through it my legs were covered with deer ticks,
A restaurant that had the dirtiest kitchen you'd ever seen, and I still ate there,
A city so polluted my snot was black when I blew my nose,
A street that had rushing cars and it was considered proper pedestrian ettiquete to dash across lane by lane - dash, stop, flash flash flash, dash, stop...
A mom and pop restaurant that made the best sweet potato fries I've ever tasted,
The ninth floor of an apartment complex where I played games all night with people I literally couldn't understand,
The finish line of my first marathon - 42 degrees and I wasn't wearing a shirt,
A cave where I had to squeeze through an opening on my belly and try not to fall into a pit on the other side,
A desert highway where I walked for so long without water that the saliva in my mouth turned to foam,
One of the oldest palaces in the world only to be disappointed about all the tourists with cameras - it rained later that day and I saw a deer, so things were much better then,
and so on...​


----------



## blackthorn (May 1, 2009)

The farthest I've ever been is Las Vegas, NV.

Hopefully after college I'll be able to see Japan/China. It's my life-long dream to travel the world and see all I can. I feel truly honored to be among peers that have seen so much of this wide world we call "Home"!


----------



## Dr. Malone (May 1, 2009)

I've been to Alabama.



> Gainesville, Florida (University of Florida. Party City USA!)


 
I love UF, and my granddaddy and his brother graduated there, but Gainesville is one muggy asshole of a town.



> and so on...


 
Mr. Vonnegut, I assume?  I finished Breakfast of Champions about two minutes ago, so that's hilarious I just read that from you.


----------



## Govinda (May 1, 2009)

Dr. Malone said:


> I love UF, and my granddaddy and his brother graduated there, but Gainesville is one muggy asshole of a town.




Yes.  Muggy it is.  I'll be honest though, I was completely baked, stoned to the bone, 24/365 for about three years.  You don't feel too much mugginess through that many bong swats.  I was so ripped at graduation, I barely remember walking for my diploma.


----------



## MEShammas (May 1, 2009)

I've been to Lebanon, Britain, France, Bahamas, Germany, Canada, and I am going to Italy this summer. And, of course, I have been all around the United States of America .


----------



## Eluixa (May 1, 2009)

I've lived in..or around
Mendocino, California..Chula Vista, California: Descanso, California
Bisbee, Arizona
Certaldo area, Italia
Silver City, New Mexico
Juneau, Alaska
Bellingham, Washington, then back to Bisbee..
Eugene, Oregon
Woonsocket, Rhode Island
near Bessemer, Alabama
Olympia, Washington

I have traveled..
Road from Skagway to Bellingham, Fairy from Prince Rupert to Juneau, And Vancouver [Vancouver is a great city]
Germany, Holland, Austria, Italy, Danmark, Spain, and ferried the mediterranean [but was seasick so I did not enjoy so very much]
Mexico, The baja, Kino Bay, Tepic, Guadalajara, San Blas, Santa Cruz, Tijuana, Naco, Aqua Prieta, Hermosillo and Mazatlan and several more I don't remember because I was too little, so just more memories without names.
Many places in Az, California, several in NM, WA, OR, HI, TX.
Been to more than half the states on road trips or moving across, up, down, back across...lol.
And flew over greenland, that was cool.

Loved your description Mike, and I have so many of those, and I am so grateful. I always wanted to see everywhere! But I do love my Nikon and it comes with me. I love pictures.

I love moving around, but my kids have friends here, so I try to hold myself here for now.


----------



## Mike (May 2, 2009)

> I finished Breakfast of Champions about two minutes ago


Your first reading? Now that's a classic book. If you want to read something equally as good, read Tom Robbins' Skinny Legs & All.

Eluxia, I like to bring a camera as well - a very small digital that I can slip in my front jacket pocket. It's nice to add color to some of those memories. I travel a lot and unfortunately I've observed many people who fall into that zone where they're spending more time behind the camera than actually _looking_ at what they're seeing. Though, it's equally fun to get pissed and take 300 drunken pictures to record what your memory won't.

Blackthorn, if you have to pick a destination in China, I suggest going to Chengdu - it's a great city, modern than most and fairly clean from pollution so close to the mountians. I heard an earthquake ripped through there not too long ago and hopefully it didn't wreck the town too bad. You can try the famous Sichuan province food, which is extremely spicy; nearly everything you eat is swimming in red. There's a train that you can take to Lhasa, Tibet - it's a very picturesque 3-day journey. Hopefully China will allow foreigners to go once more to Tibet. Also, if you're feeling like getting some away time and you're in the south, there's a city called Sanya on an island off the southern end of the mainland. It's not too overpopulated, this city, and the beach is excellent. I got so sunburned on my back that I was shedding skin and couldn't wear my backpack for two weeks. Good thing beer was cheap - less than $1 per bottle.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 2, 2009)

I'm from Melbourne Australia.
Been to Sydney, Queensland and Tasmania here.

Been to Ireland, England twice, Scotland, France twice, New Caledonia, Bali, Singapore, 

And in the states: California, New York, Vegas, but my favourite place in the whole world is Connecticut. More for what i did there than the place and the culture. Though townies in that area really made my trips. Hilarious ignorance.

(Desperate to go to : Egypt, India, Greece, Japan, Italy)


----------



## The Backward OX (May 2, 2009)

_I am Australian. _

No? Really? 

_I've travelled every road in this here land._

_I’ve been to Tullamore, Seymour, Lismore, Mooloolaba,_
_Nambour, Maroochydore, Kilmore, Murwillumbah,_
_Birdsville, Emmaville, Wallaville, Cunnamulla,_
_Condamine, Strathpine, Proserpine, Ulladulla,_
_Darwin, Gin Gin, Deniliquin, Muckadilla,_
_Wallumbilla, Boggabilla, Kumbarilla,_

_I've been to Moree, Taree, Jerilderie, Bambaroo,_
_Toowoomba, Gunnedah, Caringbah, Woolloomooloo,_
_Dalveen, Tamborine, Engadine, Jindabyne,_
_Lithgow, Casino, Brigalow and Narromine,_
_Megalong, Wyong, Tuggerawong, Wangarella,_
_Morella, Augathella, Brindabella, _

_I've been to Wollongong, Geelong, Kurrajong, Mullumbimby,_
_Mittagong, Molong, Grong Grong, Goondiwindi,_
_Yarra Yarra, Boroondara, Wallangarra, Turramurra,_
_Boggabri, Gundagai, Narrabri, Tibooburra,_
_Gulgong, Adelong, Billabong, Cabramatta,_
_Parramatta, Wangaratta, Coolangatta, _

_I've been to Ettalong, Dandenong, Woodenbong, Ballarat,_
_Canberra, Milperra, Unanderra, Captain's Flat,_
_Cloncurry, River Murray, Kurri Kurri, Girraween,_
_Terrigal, Fingal, Stockinbingal, Collaroy and Narrabeen,_
_Bendigo, Dorrigo, Bangalow, Indooroopilly,_
_Kirribilli, Yeerongpilly, Wollondilly, _

_I’ve been everywhere._


----------



## The Backward OX (May 2, 2009)

_Oh, and I’ve been to Paradise a few times.  _


----------



## James Antony (May 2, 2009)

I'd like to say I've been everywhere
But sadly that's not true
I haven't even been everywhere in my house
There's a cellar that's just like a little cave that I keep wanting to dip my toes into
But if I manage to get down there, I really don't think I'l ever get out again...

In terms of countries, I've been to Scotland once, when I was three, so I barely even remember that
Except for ribena and tent pockets.
That's literally all I remember from my escapades to Scotland.
No offence to any Scots out there, I'm sure it's a fabulous country.
It's my memory at fault here, don't you worry.

Then I've been to France twice
To a country who's language I can barely speak
But I do try my best each time
Go in shops and try to think of the name for what I want to buy
In the end I give up, point to it and say 'Oui'

Then Poland, with my band on a tour
A great country, I must say
I broke a bed... But I won't be telling anyone that little fact

And then I've been through everywhere from France to Poland, so do they count?

All in all, I can't complain, I'm 16, four countries can't be all that bad for a little soul like me
But I'd like to be able to say I'm more worldly travelled

Except for next year's business trip... We're going to the big NY
Can't wait!    XD


----------



## JosephB (May 2, 2009)

I've been to:

Reno, Chicago, Fargo, Minnesota,
Buffalo, Toronto, Winslow, Sarasota,
Wichita, Tulsa, Ottawa, Oklahoma,
Tampa, Panama, Mattawa, La Paloma,
Bangor, Baltimore, Salvador, Amarillo,
Tocapillo, Baranquilla, and Perdilla, I'm a killer.

 I've been everywhere, man.
I've been everywhere, man.
Crossed the desert's bare, man.
I've breathed the mountain air, man.
Of travel I've had my share, man.
I've been everywhere.


----------



## flashgordon (May 2, 2009)

Internationally, I have not been to too many countries: Dominican Republic, Mexico, and Canada (each several times). However, I do consider myself extremely well traveled in the Western US. I've been to more obscure spots hiking and camping in the western US then almost anyone I have ever met. As you might guess, I prefer roadtrips over flights.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 2, 2009)

Hey Ox.  Where in Aus are you now?

I enjoyed that. Our place names are ridiculous.


----------



## RandomCL (May 2, 2009)

Not very, unfortunately.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 2, 2009)

L.A.F. It's under my avatar. Or if you like, draw a triangle with Kingaroy, Caboolture and Ipswich as its corners and put me in the middle. Lots of ten-gallon hats on two-pint heads around here, and lots of kissin' cousins, but don't worry, my heart is half in the Mornington Peninsula and half on the shoreline of Sydney Harbour.


----------



## Nykimbur (May 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've visited relatives in Scotland too.


----------



## Mike (May 2, 2009)

JosephB said:


> I've been to:
> 
> Reno, Chicago, Fargo, Minnesota,
> Buffalo, Toronto, Winslow, Sarasota,
> ...


 
But can you play that on a guitar too? Last time I heard that song was on the opening credits of the movie Flight of the Phoenix.


----------



## HarryG (May 2, 2009)

An interesting thread and Mike's first post is out of this world, one you just cannot follow, thanks.


 I've been to Hackney, east London, and stayed there for a while.  (I can feel Joe trembling, but here goes).


 A river and a canal cross Hackney, on their way to the Thames.  Two bridges cross the river and canal, humped-back ones, and main roads at that.  The criminals living in this rather rough part of London regularly use the humped-back bridges to throw things into the river and canal.


 I watched a carpet containing a head-less and hand-less body pulled out of the river Lea, and was present when the frogmen searched the Regent canal in Queensbridge Road to look for the head and hands.  They didn't find anything at that location, apart from hundreds of knives, guns, dynamited safes and even a suitcase containing rotting money.


 The pathologist, a famous one, conducted an (unauthorised) experiment to establish how long human flesh would survive in the Regent canal.  I helped him, but didn't believe that he used pork instead of human flesh.


 Our sample didn't even last 24 hours, bones as well, and I didn't eat jellied eels for years.


----------



## Dr. Malone (May 2, 2009)

Many historians point out that Ho Chi Minh had traveled extensively before the Americans invaded his country.  Contrasting that with Nixon and LBJ, who had barely ever left the US, and there's a pretty interesting argument to be made about the importance of traveling abroad.


----------



## PSFoster (May 4, 2009)

I've never been out of the StatesBut the states I have been to are Illinois, Iowa, Indiana, Michigan, Ohio, W. Virginia, Virginia, Kentucky, N. Carolina, S. Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, and, of course, Tennessee.


----------



## moderan (May 4, 2009)

I've lived in:
Fort Fairfield and Caribou, Maine
Chicago and several western suburbs of the city, Illinois
Avoca, NY and Bath, NY
Phoenix, Tempe, Mesa Arizona
Berkeley, California
back to Chicago area
Tucson, Az
Rochester, NY

have driven cross-country many times over many roads, visiting:
Maine, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Vermont, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Iowa, Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma, Wyoming, Colorado, Texas, New Mexico, Nevada, Utah, California, Oregon, Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Florida, Mississippi

Have visited all of the provinces, spending considerable time in Montreal, Toronto, and Vancouver. Have also traveled extensively in Mexico and Guatemala.

Have flown directly to Seattle and several Hawaiian destinations

Have visited England, Wales, Ireland, France, Belgium, Holland, Italy

New Delhi once on business, Sydney on vacation. Also Jamaica, Barbados, St. Maarten, St. Croix, Haiti, Dominican Republic

Am hoping one day to visit Prague and the former eastern bloc countries. The only place I've been that I would not return to was New Delhi.


----------



## Dr. Malone (May 4, 2009)

> Am hoping one day to visit Prague and the former eastern bloc countries.



Hah.  I think you're the only other person I know who wants to visit that area of the world.  I find it it fascinating.  My little brother actually tried to go to Russia a couple years ago, but Bush had fucked something up with our relations with Russia, so my brother couldn't get whatever documentation he needed to go.


----------



## Caballo (May 4, 2009)

When I was 19 I had a beginning-of-life crisis and so I quit university and went backpacking around Europe.  I had never even left my home country before setting out.

I landed in Scotland, then went to Britain, France, Spain, Italy, Germany, Austria, Belgium, Holland, Hungary, and finally to Switzerland, and after that back to London to fly home.

I was actually living in Germany for about a month, and Italy for around six months.  I miss them.

Next I want to go to Israel and then Egypt, Greece and the United States!  (I would love to see New Orleans.)

So I am pretty proud of how traveled I am for my age.


----------



## moderan (May 5, 2009)

Dr. Malone said:


> Hah. I think you're the only other person I know who wants to visit that area of the world. I find it it fascinating. My little brother actually tried to go to Russia a couple years ago, but Bush had fucked something up with our relations with Russia, so my brother couldn't get whatever documentation he needed to go.


 
*nods* I have a passing interest in genealogy, and the paternal side of the family is from eastern Europe. There's a town named after us in what is now the northern Czech Republic, though it has been Hungarian, Romanian, and part of Russia at different times throughout history. Some of my second and third cousins still live there.
I'd love to examine the old records, find the family coat of arms, things like that. There's a very romantic history, as that side of the family were originally Romany who distinguished themselves against the Turk and found favor with Vlad Dracul (Vlad the Impaler's papa).


----------



## Strotha (May 5, 2009)

I've been to Canada, Mexico, and Spain. That's it, not counting places in the US.


----------



## HarryG (May 5, 2009)

Caballo said:


> "I landed in Scotland, then went to Britain, "
> 
> You'll always be welcome in Scotland!


----------



## Kayleigh7 (May 5, 2009)

I hate all of you! You've all been to really cool places. Sucks!

I've been to:

California
Vegas - lived there for a bit
Ohio
Nevada
Colorado
Cozumel
Belize
Progresso Meridian - total dive
Hawaii
Arizona
Cabo San Lucas
Mazatlan


----------



## Battlemage (May 5, 2009)

I have lived in 9 states of the Americas.  Texas is my most recent.  I have travelled much.  I have went to several different states to kayak their rivers...I am going back to Oklahoma to do so as soon as the Texas heat hits that 90 index.  My father was a military man and we moved often when I was younger.  Afterwards, he became part of the railroad and we moved a bit more.  
I have family in several states so I travel often in the summer out of state to see them.  There are no states on the east coast I have not seen in some form or fashion.


----------



## darkcity (May 6, 2009)

it seems kinda not fair that people are mentioning cities they've visited. if i named all the cities i've been to, the list would be way too long.

in terms of countries,

lived in:
Australia
USA
South Korea

visited:
Australia
USA
South Korea
Japan
Philippines
China
Hong Kong
Macau
Canada
Mexico
New Zealand


as a side note, my current residence is the 15th residence I've lived in.

and Indonesia is next on my list to visit...


----------



## The Backward OX (May 6, 2009)

Caballo said:


> I landed in Scotland, then went to Britain,


Say that out loud around here, and you'll have Olly Buckle suffering apoplexy.


----------



## Caballo (May 7, 2009)

Sorry I'm confused... is this because lots of people consider them the same thing? (Together are they called England?)  I just kind of separated them so I could say I've been to a dozen countries and not just 11... a dozen sounds more impressive...


----------



## The Backward OX (May 7, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Sorry I'm confused... is this because lots of people consider them the same thing? (Together are they called England?) I just kind of separated them so I could say I've been to a dozen countries and not just 11... a dozen sounds more impressive...


I'll let Olly speak for himself:



> Originally Posted by *Olly Buckle*
> 
> 
> _Great Britain consists of England, Scotland and Wales_


----------



## Caballo (May 7, 2009)

Ok, so if I'd have been using the proper names, I would have said: "I landed in ENGLAND and went to SCOTLAND" (right???) ... but isn't is kind of weird that Britain should be the name for England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, and Wales --- you don't call someone from Scotland 'British'... 

(sorry for the sidetrack; I just feel silly for having called it the wrong thing all this time)


----------



## HarryG (May 7, 2009)

There are millions of people who think just like you, in Great Britain alone.  If you look a bit further, into Spain, for example, you'll find it's even worse, they're still blowing each other up - and the Swat Valley doesn't look like an attractive travelling venue at the moment.


----------



## Hawke (May 7, 2009)

I'm not well traveled at all. Been here and there in Canada of course, and I remember glimpses and flashes of traveling in the US as a kid, but that's about it. 

Maybe someday...


----------



## The Backward OX (May 7, 2009)

Me neither, Hawke, me neither. Except, like you, for travels around my own country.


They say travel broadens the mind, but does it? It doesn't appear to be reflected in the creative witterings of too many who've posted here.


----------



## darkcity (May 7, 2009)

The Backward OX said:


> Me neither, Hawke, me neither. Except, like you, for travels around my own country.
> 
> 
> They say travel broadens the mind, but does it? It doesn't appear to be reflected in the creative witterings of too many who've posted here.



well yeah it broadens the mind, but it doesn't necessarily improve writing or creativity. those are different things i think. after my travels, i have more experience to draw from and incorporate into my writing. but i'm not more creative or anything.


----------



## Supergeek (Jul 11, 2010)

I've lived in Michigan, Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, and Colorado.  Visited a lot of states in the US, did a lot of road trips and sightseeing; Florida, New York, Nevada, California, Texas, Tennessee, Kentucky, Pennsylvania, etc.
Visited Canada (Toronto, Windsor, Niagara Falls, etc) and Mexico (Cancun) for pleasure, Germany for work.

Aside from the pleasure of seeing interesting sights, travel broadens your perspectives about people.  People everywhere have the same needs and wants, but their customs and history affect the way they behave.


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Me neither, Hawke, me neither. Except, like you, for travels around my own country.
> 
> 
> They say travel broadens the mind, but does it? It doesn't appear to be reflected in the creative witterings of too many who've posted here.


 
"The world is a book and those who have not travelled have not got beyond the first page,"  St. Augustine.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe Augie's atlas shrugged


----------



## caelum (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it feasible to travel when you're young (wealthy people aside)?  I'm not in a position to travel now, but plan on scouring the globe in my thirties.  Hell, if my career works out, maybe even in my late twenties.  I've been all around Canada, some of the States and just dipped into Mexico, which was Tijuana.  All I remember of that place was the lineup to get into the States was a pileup but the lineup into Mexico was non-existent.  Just SZHWOOM right into Mexico, but leaving was another story.  And when you did leave there were all these guys trying to sell you things through your window.


----------



## Sigg (Jul 12, 2010)

you can travel cheap if you are willing to sleep on strangers' couches with sites like couchsurfing.com, hitchhike, be willing to go long periods of time without showering or clean clothes...  I've got some friends who do that, they bum around.

The other option is find a job that requires travel, it's a difference experience altogether though.


----------



## Taxiday (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice post - I enjoyed reading it!


----------

